# Fleetline models



## audierne

Dear all,
I have just managed to find out how this works. I am no computer expert!
I am looking for information about the above.
1) I have a fleetline model of a Liberty ship, EC2-S-C2 Tank transporter (FCA 35 B). I have looked in my books but cannot find a photograph showing the various cargo booms. The internet has not helped. These ships were completed late in the war and probably did not have many photo-shoot opportunities.
Any ideas?
2) I have another Fleetline model (damaged)
It is a Ranger class oiler (FO 15), But Which one?
I have found an old catalog that lists some fleetline models and have found a Gold Ranger but the number is FL 19 !
Does anyone have a list? 
Here again , I am looking for the arrangement of masts and booms.
Thanking you in anticipation,
Gerard Le Saffre


----------



## exsailor

Hello Gerard and welcome to Ships Nostalgia.
A drawing of an EC2-S-C2 class Liberty ships can be found at http://www.drawings.usmaritimecommission.de/drawings_ec2.htm (scroll to bottom of page).

Dennis.


----------



## audierne

Dear Dennis,
Thank you for your welcome and suggestion.
I had already seen the drawing, which is helpful in the case of three masts, but the model has FOUR goalpost masts, N°1 being right forward.
I suppose it is going to be a case of reasonable imagination!
Thank you again,
Gerard


----------



## stores

*liberty ships*

hi will look\in my book LIBERTY SHIPS by Mitchell and Sawer, but not home untill wednesday, if any info i will let u know. STORES.


----------



## audierne

dear all,
I have looked in Sawyer & Mitchell. There is a photograph (P.203) of a converted C5 (boxed aircraft transport) after conversion to Radar Picket. It seems that two goalpost masts were retained as well as the kingposts before the bridge. everything else seems to have been messed about with. How inconvenient!
None of the photographs in Peter Elphick's "Liberty" apply.
Wait and see.
Gerard


----------



## rustbust

Hi Audierne,

I've got Fleetline's Gold Ranger and it has FO 15 underneath. I think they quite often re-numbered their models for reasons unknown to me.


----------



## djnixon

*Liberty Tank Transporter*

J.A. Jones Construction Co, Panama City, Florida built the 8 ships of this class.

In Sawyer Mitchell book (1970) there is a pic of 'Sarah J Hale' showing the configuration of masts, booms, etc.



audierne said:


> Dear all,
> I have just managed to find out how this works. I am no computer expert!
> I am looking for information about the above.
> 1) I have a fleetline model of a Liberty ship, EC2-S-C2 Tank transporter (FCA 35 B). I have looked in my books but cannot find a photograph showing the various cargo booms. The internet has not helped. These ships were completed late in the war and probably did not have many photo-shoot opportunities.
> Any ideas?
> 2) I have another Fleetline model (damaged)
> It is a Ranger class oiler (FO 15), But Which one?
> I have found an old catalog that lists some fleetline models and have found a Gold Ranger but the number is FL 19 !
> Does anyone have a list?
> Here again , I am looking for the arrangement of masts and booms.
> Thanking you in anticipation,
> Gerard Le Saffre


----------



## djnixon

*Liberty Tank Transports - again*

Just checked, have pics of all these except one.

Unfortunately, 4 are launch shots and show no relevant detail.

I have 2 others in my collection at home in Scotland, but will not be back there until Christmas.

You are welcome to copies then????



audierne said:


> Dear all,
> I have just managed to find out how this works. I am no computer expert!
> I am looking for information about the above.
> 1) I have a fleetline model of a Liberty ship, EC2-S-C2 Tank transporter (FCA 35 B). I have looked in my books but cannot find a photograph showing the various cargo booms. The internet has not helped. These ships were completed late in the war and probably did not have many photo-shoot opportunities.
> Any ideas?
> 2) I have another Fleetline model (damaged)
> It is a Ranger class oiler (FO 15), But Which one?
> I have found an old catalog that lists some fleetline models and have found a Gold Ranger but the number is FL 19 !
> Does anyone have a list?
> Here again , I am looking for the arrangement of masts and booms.
> Thanking you in anticipation,
> Gerard Le Saffre


----------



## audierne

Dear Djnixon,
My edition of Sawyer & Mitchell is 1985, so I do not have the picture. I'll keep looking!
Thanks,
Gerard
PS I will wait for Christmas!


----------



## audierne

dear Rustbust,
Thank you for the information. I was beginning to believe I had the only one!
Any chance of a photograph?
Thanks,
Gerard


----------



## stores

*liberty ships*

in my copy of liberty ships i have a photo of SARAH J HALE, 4 sets of goalpost masts , longer hatches for the stowage of tanks, All cargo booms are shown in raised position, does that help u, ? STORES.


----------



## stores

*liberty ships.*

my book on liberty ships has photo of Sarah j Hale, a conversion for the carriage of tanks, 4 goal post masts , longer hatches, shows all cargo booms, STORES


----------



## audierne

stores said:


> my book on liberty ships has photo of Sarah j Hale, a conversion for the carriage of tanks, 4 goal post masts , longer hatches, shows all cargo booms, STORES


Thank you for your message. How can I get a copy of ye olde photo?
All the best,
Gerard


----------



## stores

*liberty ships*

i will try to scan u a copy, but my scanner is refusing to scan, worked on my other pc , prints ok, will find the problem , tony. (K)


----------



## stores

*liberty ships*

tank carrier, i hope this photo helps u, STORES.


----------



## audierne

Dear Tony,
Thank you for the photograph. I had no idea the booms were so huge. I shall be getting my wife to print it, the machine refuses to do it for me!
Ain't she cute?


----------



## stores

*liberty ships*



audierne said:


> Dear Tony,
> Thank you for the photograph. I had no idea the booms were so huge. I shall be getting my wife to print it, the machine refuses to do it for me!
> Ain't she cute?


if u have a problem, i can print a copy and post it to u, glad it helps, my interest is WW2 merchant ships also, tony(K)


----------



## Samsette

audierne said:


> Dear Tony,
> Thank you for the photograph. I had no idea the booms were so huge. I shall be getting my wife to print it, the machine refuses to do it for me!
> Ain't she cute?


The extra-long booms at the foremost and sternmost masts are wartime fittings for deployment, port and starbpoard, of torpedo nets, and nothing to do with cargo.


----------



## tonypad

Whilst it may not answer your specific questions, there is much information in the book "Liberty Ships In Peacetime" by L G Stewart, published by Ian Stewart Publishing ISBN 0 646 05987 4 printed (reprint ) 1997. It may be available through local libraries, it is well illustrated with over 300 pages and provides detailed descriptions of all (?) post war histories of liberty vessels. Hope this may be of interest. Kind Regards Anthony


----------

